# Micro Fiber Towel Care



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

So, haven't seen a thread on this ...

I believe that the Micro Fiber Towel is a key part of the "waterless" model. A couple have tried to convince me that a Chamois is the way to go, I think they are wrong.

The benefits of a MFT are that it absorbs 7x weight in water in a capillary effect. Unlike cotton that moves dirt around, MFT's extract and hold dirt.

Chamois have no such attributes and in my mind, would behave much like cotton ... and scratch. Also, then you have to go over to a bucket and rinse out the dirt water, grime, pollution ... and then where do you dispose of the waste water?

MFT in conjunction with the waterless is the way you clean, shine & protect with only 1 Pint of water!

To care for them:

Detergents: No scents no die
Drying: Low Heat or air dry ... don't want to "melt the fibers"

Also, you can add a cap of vinegar to aid the loosening of dirt process.

Honestly, cleaning the MFT's is the part I like least about a Water Smart eco Detailing Model.

-jim


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

jim will the viniger remove wax from the cloth? if not what do you put in the washing machine to get all the dirt wax and selantsut? chill


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Relaited said:


> Honestly, cleaning the MFT's is the part I like least about a Water Smart eco Detailing Model.


+1 :thumb:

This is especially true when cleaning wheels, you know, the bits you can't
quite get to with a brush. Although I have dedicated cloths for this job, they
do need a proper MF detergent to get the greasiness out. In the UK the stuff
is very expensive and goodness knows how bio-degradable it is (or isn't).

I guess that without MFs the waterless model couldn't exist, but I'm actively
looking at alternative ways to wheel clean so I can avoid MF detergents.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Chilly ... I think so. But I am not a chemist type, just following some of my own insight, and stealing from those I trust.

Also, forgot to mention that we use the MFT's until they can no longer be used on paint.

Then we cut the corners, and use them on rims ... don't wash them with your good towels to avoid cross contamination.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

the only real problem I have with using microfibre is the static it produces and the amount of dust that gets attracted to the car.

EDIT: The use of the word "dust" encompasses more than just dust, more over to illustrate the car is just clean and already had a layer of dust, pollen et al shrouding it.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> the only real problem I have with using microfibre is the static it produces


I've seen a few people come up with this complaint, yet I don't suffer from
this at all! Something tells me that to generate static you need both speed 
and a fair amount of pressure. I use neither. Another factor is that I only ever
use dry MFs for buffing and that's not as frequent as when using an MF that's
been dampened with ONR. I almost feel naked if one of those isn't in my hand
when walking around the car 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Average,

One thing we do is never attack a car with a dry MFT while removing the dirt. We spray a little "waterless" on the towel.

Could you be more specific as to when this occurs? What product are you using? Example: Is it after you remove a wax, or after you clean, shine and protect with "waterless".

I have had this happen, but it was when the Santa Ana winds were blowing, which brings the dry desert air ... then everything was static electrified.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry I should clarify I didn't mean in an eco wash more on the buffing off waxes, polishes (mini thread hijack sorry). I use a few plush sonus white MF and as I go back over what I have done checking for small missed patches I can feel the hairs on my arm standing up. Give it 10 mins and there is a "dust" haze on the car.

Although I have tried the eco system I still have about 4 litres of bilt hammer foam which I am using in a normal foam lance 2 bucket method before I convert to the eco system, unless my cars are that dirty. I am impressed with the speed, reduced hassle of getting PW, hoses out and then putting away again and of course saving water.

The other main area as well is applying Duragloss 951 Aquawax as my top up wax, as I prefer to do it after the majority of the water has been mopped up (seems to work alot better giving a deeper shine than spraying onto the wet surface only for it to be absorbed by the MFT), I also apply to the cloth then wipe as there are very few calm enough days to spray directly on the car.


----------

